# fairway woods



## flyingscotsman (Apr 16, 2007)

hi
I'm 16 and have been playing golf for a year now
I currently use a Ram FX9 3 wood of the tee (if not my driver) and hit approximately 240-50 yards but have problems hitting out of the rough and off fairways which would be useful on long par 4's and par 5's

I'm looking to purchase a 5 wood for this purpose, and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of the best fairway woods for fairways lol (price is not an issue)

thanks


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Most of the time out of the rough is not the place to use a wood. Something slightly more forgiving from poor lies may be the rescue woods.

Otherwise its a matter of taking your medicine and chipping out with a 7 iron. Anyway I digress....

There are loads of woods on the market, the best thing to do would be to hit a golf store where you can try before you buy to see which makes and which shafts suit your swing best.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I will second that. It would also be good to practice hitting balls, off a 2x6, to train you to not skull the ball, or top it.


----------



## flyingscotsman (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah I currently use a nickent 3 hybrid/rescue club but I feel I often need slightly more distance which I get with the occasional strike from my 3 wood

thanks for the advice and I definately plan to go and get fitted at the American Golf store near me before purchasing anything, but I was just wanting to see if you knew any that would be particularly suited to hitting off the deck


----------

